# To pretty for Jail...



## MedicPrincess (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! This sure makes me proud to live in Florida!!

Did y'all see the newest defense from that teacher here in FL that was having the sex with her 14 year old student?

First, she is going to claim insanity.  Then when she if found guilty, her lawyer plans to argue that she should not go to jail because she is to pretty and the women in prison will "tear her apart like animals" 

I almost spit my froot loops across the room morning when I heard that.  She is to pretty to go to jail....PUH-LEASE!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol: ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is her mug shot...


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

She's not even that pretty? I mean, I could understand if it was a supermodel...no wait, no I couldn't. None of this makes any sense.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

Not to sound like a gouhl, but why is she going to jail?

I'm willing to bet that the student wasn't forcefully saying "No" when they had "sexual relations". Someone just got caught and probably tried to use their knowledge as a con, and had it backfire.   

Pat the kid on the back.. My highschool band director was H-O-T-T! I'd have done anything to... well.. nevermind. But still, why jail?


----------



## ma2va92 (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL.. to pretty..... give her some time in a pretty cell... and a pretty cellmate.. she will fit in just fine.....

looks like the poster for the song I'm going home with a ugly tonight


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

TTL; do you think it would be okay if a 28 year old man slept with a 14 year old girl? Even if she was consenting? I wouldn't.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2005)

Besides, Mary Kay Laterno (sp?) went to jail twice for the same thing with the same student.

Statutory rape laws are there for a reason and it shouldn't matter what gender you are if you break them.  Rape somebody and you get to go to prison to be raped.  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 19, 2005)

Ian - She's only 24, not that it makes a real difference, but 10 years vs 14 I guess.

Hey, as the great JB sings: "15 will get ya 20".....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 19, 2005)

Couple more pics of the "To Pretty for Prison Princess"














She is going to jail because a 24 y/o having sex with a 14 y/o is still statutory rape.  She has been charged with lewd and lavicious behavior with a minor.

She'll have to register as a sex offender for the rest of her life if found guilty.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 19 2005, 03:29 PM
> * TTL; do you think it would be okay if a 28 year old man slept with a 14 year old girl? Even if she was consenting? I wouldn't. *


 I was being sarcastic...


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Ttl, sarcasm isn't easily signaled on the internet. Sorry for the confusion.    I have a friend, er rather, ex friend who had that stance on this, when I found out he(at 23) was dating a 16 year old girl, we had a long discussion. Which ended up in him trying to use violence agianst me, and a trip to the ER for both of us. We don't talk much anymore, probably because he's a child molster.


----------



## Phridae (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian_@Jul 19 2005, 04:22 PM
> * Ttl, sarcasm isn't easily signaled on the internet. Sorry for the confusion.    I have a friend, er rather, ex friend who had that stance on this, when I found out he(at 23) was dating a 16 year old girl, we had a long discussion. Which ended up in him trying to use violence agianst me, and a trip to the ER for both of us. We don't talk much anymore, probably because he's a child molster. *


 You'll get used to figuring out if he's being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jul 19 2005, 04:27 PM
> * You'll get used to figuring out if he's being sarcastic or not. *


 Not so sure about that, I kinda suck at that game.


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ian+Jul 19 2005, 05:32 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ian @ Jul 19 2005, 05:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Jul 19 2005, 04:27 PM
> * You'll get used to figuring out if he's being sarcastic or not. *


Not so sure about that, I kinda suck at that game. [/b][/quote]
 You get used to alex... Assume it is sarcastic.... unless it isn't.... you will figure it out....


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

The kid new what he was doing. His teacher will take the fall, but he still got to do her! Like Alex, I had a teacher that I would have..................(well, you get the picture) if I had had the chance!


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm not sayin the kid is wrong, the teacher is the one who is wrong. The kid is just going threw puberty, has abnormal hormones. The teacher is supposed to be a responsible adult. (Well, at 24, none of my friends or family members were responsible either, but atleast they had ethics.) Accually, the kid did have sex at 14, so he is wrong. But that's regardless because the teacher needs to get jail time. Not only is she nuts, she's also dillusional, and her lawyer is...awesome! That's the best excuse ever!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree totally! All I'm saying is the kid saw a weakness and (should I say) jumped on the opportunity knowing that he would not be chastised. 

Jeeeeesh, come to think of it, I was about 15 or 16, but with my same age.


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

I was...17    My current girlfriend was my first, after a year of dating. I'm a lucky man, accually being in love with the woman I've been with for 3 years.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

Good deal! You must be doing something right. Keep it up.


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 19 2005, 06:29 PM
> * Good deal! You must be doing something right. Keep it up. *


 Depends! She's easy to please, just try my best, be nice and don't question her quirks.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

Quirks? What quirks? I didn't hear you say anything about that.


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 19 2005, 07:07 PM
> * Quirks? What quirks? I didn't hear you say anything about that.  *


 Quirks? Maybe I should say obsession. Maybe it's normal, but the woman has 27 purses! It's crazy!    And she yells at me for buying new tech gadgets, bah!


----------



## Firechic (Jul 20, 2005)

She's not pretty if she does ugly things!!


----------



## 007medic (Jul 20, 2005)

Look at it this way, In a world where "Sex Sells" we as adults are taking the back seat when our children as us about sex. Look around you, you can't even go to dinner anymore without a sexual innuendo being somewhere. Kids these days are learning more and more, and the adults are not sastifying their coriosity. Everywhere you see posters about having safe sex. These days kids are getting the message that it is ok to have sex as long as it is safe.

I honestly think that a person who went through that much college to retain a degree should have just a little more respect for their job than that. If found guilty she will probably loose her teaching license.

After she put on some make-up she was attractive, but from what I have been told, men like you to be attractive (in their eyes) without make-up as well. Without make-up she looks like a meth head that has been off the drugs for a couple weeks. 

One other thing, she is on the stand for stat rape, should she really be smiling in the pictures??

Lyns


----------



## coloradoemt (Jul 20, 2005)

I can relate... I myself am to damn pretty for prison as well!!!


----------



## Phridae (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Jul 20 2005, 11:29 AM
> * I can relate... I myself am to damn pretty for prison as well!!! *


 I will keep all comments to myself. 

and just laugh.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jul 19 2005, 03:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's a slut, that's all I have to say...


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm too pretty to work, and yet, I seem to wind up there everyday....


----------



## Summit (Jul 20, 2005)

the kid who boinked that teacher is livin it up. he is the most popular kid in school.

the only thing he regrets is that the teacher is in trouble.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Jul 20 2005, 03:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Jul 20 2005, 03:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Jul 19 2005, 03:57 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She's a slut, that's all I have to say...  [/b][/quote]
 Maybe all she can get is a 14 YO.

Looks like she could be one of those snobey type bi***es.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 21 2005, 03:23 PM
> * Maybe all she can get is a 14 YO.
> 
> Looks like she could be one of those snobey type bi***es. *


 She was married, the guy was pretty cute and well spoken when they interviewed him on the morning news the other day.  He divorced her when she was charged.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 20 2005, 04:51 PM
> * I'm too pretty to work, and yet, I seem to wind up there everyday....   *


 Best. Line. Ever.

General statement meant at the thread, not a specific post:

There is just a line you don't cross, and this is one of those.  When you work a job as an educator, or even in EMS, doing something like this makes not only the person look bad, but also makes the whole industry/system look bad.


----------

